# A few winter shots



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Hope everyone is doing well. Looks like you guys have been out and enjoying the winter as much as I have.

Here are a few highlights so far.










aka "ThresherShark" on the lens









Chukar









"Yotes"


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Spectacular photos as always Jay! 

The one of thresher is way cool.... 8)


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice , can I borrow that lens ?


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Incredible photo's!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice I love the OWL


----------



## Fishin_Mama (Jan 25, 2011)

Amazing photos. Thank you for sharing them! Wish I had your gear!


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

great pics


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Lovin' those pix and the others you've shared on this forum, simply amazing.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

poiboy said:


> Lovin' those pix and the others you've shared on this forum, simply amazing.


some amazing talent, I love seeing these pics


----------

